# Chicken Humor



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I found this on Facebook and thought I'd share it with you all. Some of you may have seen it before, but it still brings a chuckle.

Some of you can probably appreciate and relate to it.

MY DADDY SLEEPS NAKED
"Late again!" the third-grade teacher sternly said to little Robbie.
"It ain't my fault this time, Miss Russell. You can blame this 'un on my Daddy.The reason I'm three hours late is my Daddy sleeps naked!"
Miss Russell had taught grammar school for 30-some-odd years. Despite her mounting fears, she asked little Robbie what he meant by that.
Full of grins and mischief, and in the flower of his youth, little Robbie and trouble were old friends but he always told the truth.
"You see, Miss Russell, out at the farm we got this here low down fox. The last few nights, he done ate six hens. Last night, when Daddy heard a noise out in the chicken pen, he grabbed his double barreled shot gun and said to my Ma, "That fox is back again... I'm a gonna git him!''
"Stay back," Daddy whispered to all us kids!
"My Daddy was naked as a jaybird -- no boots, no pants, no shirt! To the hen house he crawled, just like an ***** on the snoop. Then, he stuck that double-barrelled 12-gauge shotgun through the window of the coop. As he stared into the darkness, with a fox on his mind, our old hound dog, Rip, had done gone and woke up and comes sneaking up behind Daddy. Then, as we all looked on, plumb helpless, old Rip done went and stuck his cold nose in my Daddy's crack!"
"Miss Russell, we all been pluckin' chickens since three o'clock this mornin!"


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

omg I laughed so hard, that is the greatest joke ever, I even read it to my husband and he laughed too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The worst is you can picture it happening just as the kid told it. 

Starting the morning with a good laugh is a good way to start the morning.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

That’s the kind of joke you could tell my two boys and get them laughing till they cry! I just don’t know how I feel about them possibly sharing that one. It’s not usually the most opportune times...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course it wouldn't be, they're boys. They seem to have perfect timing when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

2


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha Ha, that's a good one!


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

(Idk if it's new to everyone but it was a new one on me. Hahaha)


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is wonderful!!!


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha Ha!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So, since we have to post the reminder with the maximum occupancy sign on the new office space....


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a good sign!


----------

